# Senate Bill S1598A - READ THIS NY PISTOL OWNERS!!



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Guys PLEASE take this bill seriously!! Contact your local Senator today and ask them to VOTE NO on S1598A


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

cityhunter346 said:


> If this passes, it will be disasterous for all of us. We will all have to re-apply for our pistol permits every 5 years - applications, reference letters, the whole 9 yards. Please contact your local Senator to ask them to vote NO on this bill. It can come up for a vote any day now!!


My understanding is that they will only do a background check (like NICS) every 5 years and that it is not a renewal process.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> My understanding is that they will only do a background check (like NICS) every 5 years and that it is not a renewal process.


I stand corrected by Carmine.

Here's the link to the bill:

http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=S01598&sh=t


----------

